# URL auslesen



## azenth (28. Nov 2014)

Hallo Java Community,

ich habe ein Problem beim auslesen einer URL und hoffe, dass mir jemand weiter helfen kann. 

Mein Problem ist, dass ich aus einer Applikation heraus über einen Link zu einer Informationsseite weiter geleitet werde. Die Applikation liefert aber über die URL Parameter wie "Datum, Servername, Message, etc..." mit. Und genau bei der Message habe ich das Problem, dass diese manchmal '#'-Zeichen enthalten, wodurch dann wenn ich request.getParameter("Message") mache, alles was ab diesem '#'-Zeichen kommt abgeschnitten wird. Auch Parameter die nach "Message" also nach diesem Zeichen übergeben werden sind dann direkt leer.

Da es sich bei der Applikation um mehr oder minder eine BlackBox handelt, kann ich auch nicht verhindern, dass "Message" über die URL mit dem '#'-Zeichen übergeben wird. 

Ich hoffe, dass jemand eine Idee hat, ob eine Lösung für mein Problem überhaupt existiert.

Danke!

Viele Grüße 
Azenth


----------



## azenth (1. Dez 2014)

Es gibt wohl keine Lösung zu diesem Problem? 

Gruß
Azenth


----------



## Thallius (1. Dez 2014)

Was willst du machen. Wenn du eine URL bekommst die nicht richtig escaped ist dann ist die kaputt. 

Gruß

Claus


----------



## azenth (1. Dez 2014)

Alles klar! Das reicht mir als Antwort. Dann muss ich mich an den Hersteller meiner Applikation wenden.

Danke!


----------

